# woah, what just happened???



## Moe Ronalds (Oct 23, 2002)

Has anyone else not been able to get to the ENworld messageboards for the last three days, or is it just me? I assume I'm not the only one judging by the fact that there aren't a heck of a lot of new threads...


----------



## Thorntangle (Oct 23, 2002)

Server issues, see the main news page. Morrus is working to resolve.

Thank you Morrus.

You don't realize how much you need something until it goes away.


----------



## Wolf72 (Oct 23, 2002)

Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *Server issues, see the main news page. Morrus is working to resolve.
> 
> Thank you Morrus.
> 
> You don't realize how much you need something until it goes away. *




*wolf nods in agreement*


----------



## Mark (Oct 23, 2002)

I printed out three reams of paper of old EN World pages last March in preparation for such a drought.  When the boards go down, I tape the pages to my monitor and flip through the posts of members who do not even come here anymore.  The toughest part is the hand-written replies...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 23, 2002)

Morrus has been having difficulties.  With the boards down I've found that my family and friends didn't realize I grew a beard, I saw the sun for the first time in months, and when did fall get here?  

Just kidding


----------



## Terwox (Oct 23, 2002)

woo!
Enworld is back!
Somewhere pleasant to lurk again.


----------



## Sulimo (Oct 23, 2002)

Hmm...I just moved on to other pastures. Rpg.net and Nutkinland.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 23, 2002)

Yay, the boards are up again!  Of course, it seems that every time I post something, they go down...so watch out!  I've got my finger on the trigger!  I could take this whole thing down at any time!  MUWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Welverin (Oct 23, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Morrus has been having difficulties.  With the boards down I've found that my family and friends didn't realize I grew a beard, I saw the sun for the first time in months, and when did fall get here?
> 
> Just kidding  *




Of course you were. We all know you just sit in front of your monitor waiting for the boards to start working again.


----------



## arwink (Oct 23, 2002)

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Of course you were. We all know you just sit in front of your monitor waiting for the boards to start working again. *




You mean we _weren't _ meant to be doing that?


----------



## Ace (Oct 23, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Morrus has been having difficulties.  With the boards down I've found that my family and friends didn't realize I grew a beard, I saw the sun for the first time in months, and when did fall get here?
> 
> Just kidding  *




That explains the nearly 10,000 posts actually

I mean Gott In Himmel (yes thats bad German) I have been here since ENWorld opened and I have only 620 posts


----------



## Crothian (Oct 23, 2002)

Ace said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That explains the nearly 10,000 posts actually
> 
> I mean Gott In Himmel (yes thats bad German) I have been here since ENWorld opened and I have only 620 posts *




Well, you signed on 1-19-02.  I signed on 1-18-02.  It's Amazing the difference a day makes.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 23, 2002)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *Yay, the boards are up again!  Of course, it seems that every time I post something, they go down...so watch out!  I've got my finger on the trigger!  I could take this whole thing down at any time!  MUWAHAHAHAHA! *




I knew it! The kobolds are behind all this! If only Shiba Temuro had defeated you when you were a mere white belt! 

Seriously, I'm happy that ENWorld seems to be stable now. Nutkinland scares me...


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 23, 2002)

Ace said:
			
		

> *I mean Gott In Himmel (yes thats bad German) *



Actually, it's pretty close. The correct sentence would be Gott im Himmel.


----------

